
Ask HN: On the HN profile, can someone explain me showdead, noprocrast, ? - orschiro
I am fairly new to visiting HN actively. What do the following profile settings precisely entail?<p>- showdead
- noprocrast
- maxvisit
- minaway
- delay<p>Thank you!
======
onion2k
They're all explained here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
orschiro
Thanks! Wasn't aware of that link. :-)

------
detaro
see the FAQ, near the bottom:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
orschiro
Thanks to you, too!

